# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  Behringer iNuke NU3000dsp

## PCMan

Καλησπέρα παιδιά. Τι έχετε να πείτε γι αυτόν τον ενισχυτή η γενικά για την σειρά NUx000 dsp(και μη) της Behringer? Έχει δοκιμάσει κανείς τίποτα?
Ενδιαφέρομαι να αγοράσω έναν αλλά έχω αμφιβολίες. Βγάζει όντως τόσα Wrms με μόνο 350W που τραβάει από το δίκτυο?
http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_i..._amplifier.htm

----------


## Phatt

Τα W που αναφερει δεν ειναι τα RMS, ειναι τα MAX, αλλα και παλι, δεν μου βγαινουν τα νουμερα...

----------


## ezizu

Για τι χρήση τον θέλεις ;

----------


## Phatt

Ας βρουμε πρωτα αυτο που ρωταει, και μετα βλεπουμε για αλλα θεματα...

----------


## sakisr

Τα βαττ ειναι αληθινα , αλλα ειναι σε ταξη D που σημαινει οτι βγαζει 440 βαττ στα 8Ωμ, 880 βαττ στα 4Ωμ και παει λεγοντας οσο κατεβαινει.Εχω ακουσει τον απλο, οχι τον DSP και τα γκαζια που λεει ειναι μαλλον αληθινα γιατι φωναζε πολυ.Ειναι παναλαφρος σα να σηκωνεις ενα CD player.AΑναλογα με τη χρηση που τον θες αν τον σεβαστεις και δεν ξεπερασεις τις δυνατοτητες του θα σου κανει δουλεια.Το μονο προβλημα του ειναι οτι για να βγαλει γκαζια θελει καλη πριζα γιατι το παλμοτροφοδοτικο του αν δεν παιρνει αρκετα Αμπερ δε θα εχει την σωτη αποδοση στην εξοδο.

----------


## geostrom

315 watt RMS 8Ω  - 620 watt  RMS 4Ω -1040 watt RMS 2Ω

----------


## spiroscfu

> Βγάζει όντως τόσα Wrms με μόνο 350W που τραβάει από το δίκτυο?



Περιμένεις θετική απάντηση ?? Σαφώς όχι.

Η τα watt που λέει είναι ψεύτικα ή η κατανάλωση.

----------


## moutoulos

Νίκο εδώ (πόστ 2) ΑΓΟΡΑ BEHRINGER INUKE NU3000DSP  γράφω:





> ... πρόκειται για μια κατηγορία ενισχυτή που *θα οδηγεί απ'ευθείας μονάδες 
> μεγαφώνων. Δηλαδή κάτι σαν ενεργό crossover*, εφόσον συμπεριλαμβάνει/ενσωματώνει φίλτρα. Η DSP
> τουλάχιστον έκδοση. Χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει οτι δεν μπορεί να δουλέψει σαν απλός STEREO.



Ο ενισχυτής που ζητάς, και τα εσώψυχα του:



 Φαίνονται τα τέσσερα (4) "τελικά" mosfet IRFS4227. Προσωπικά δεν θα μου άρεσε για STEREO, παρα μόνο για 
συγκεκριμένες καταστάσεις (πχ SUB). Η φωτό είναι απο εδώ:
http://fr.audiofanzine.com/ampli-son.../r.101074.html
... αν διαβάσεις τα γαλλικά, δεν τον παινεύει και ιδιαίτερα.

----------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------

 Υπάρχει βέβαια και ένα UpGrade αυτού με άλλες ψύκτρες 





σε σχέση με τις δικές του, που είναι αυτές



Διάβασε *περισσότερα εδώ*. Εγώ δεν το έκανα, γιατί δεν θα τον αγόραζα έτσι και αλλιώς  :Smile: .

----------


## spiroscfu

Γενικά η behringer είναι λίγο περίεργη στα γραφόμενα της αλλά σχετικά δουλεύουν καλά και έχουν λογικές (προς φθηνές) τιμές για τα χαρακτηριστικά τους (αυτά που γράφουν τουλάχιστον)

πχ. από το manual του 
Capture.JPG

που θυμάμαι που κάπου είχα διαβάσει πως δεν είναι rms, αν τα πολλαπλασιάσουμε με ρίζα2 βγαίνουν:
8Ω  >311W(rms)
4Ω  >578W(rms)
2Ω  >1075W(rms)

και ποιο κάτω αναφέρει
Capture2.JPG

αν το καταλαβαίνω καλά, πως η μετρήσεις είναι στο 1/8 της ισχύς του  :Surprised:

----------


## ezizu

> Ας βρουμε πρωτα αυτο που ρωταει, και μετα βλεπουμε για αλλα θεματα...



Παναγιώτη ρωτάω, επειδή έχει σημασία. Σίγουρα, δεν θα παίξουν το ίδιο καλά, όλοι οι ενισχυτές, σε οποιαδήποτε χρήση / μουσική κάλυψη και αν τους δουλέψει κανείς, ειδικά σε αυτή την κατηγορία τιμής. Άλλη νομίζω δυνατότητα / συμπεριφορά έχει ο ίδιος ενισχυτής, της συγκεκριμένης κατηγορίας, αν χρησιμοποιηθεί π.χ. σε μια καφετέρια με συνεχόμενη μουσική,άλλη σε πάρτι,άλλη σε live,άλλη σε συναυλία,άλλη σε πανηγύρι ( με κλαρίνα κ.λ.π.), άλλη σε σπίτι με χαλαρή ή μέτριας έντασης μουσική λίγων ωρών,όπως επίσης και επειδή μιλάμε για επαγγελματικό κατά βάση ενισχυτή,άλλη όταν θα οδηγεί PA ηχεία δορυφόρους, άλλη όταν θα οδηγεί PA παθητικά subwoofers κ.ο.κ.
Εγώ έχω ακούσει τον NU1000DSP, αλλά δεν με ενθουσίασε ιδιαίτερα (εγώ τουλάχιστον άλλο περίμενα να ακούσω σε σχέση με τα Watt που λέει πάντα), συγκρίνοντάς τον βέβαια με επαγγελματικό ενισχυτή αντίστοιχης ισχύος, αλλά όχι class D και σίγουρα πιο ακριβό, με τα ίδια ηχεία ( PA, δύο δρόμων με 10'' woofer + κόρνα, 8Ω /250Wrms / 95 db),την ίδια πηγή και βέβαια στον ίδιο χώρο . 
Είχαν εμφανή  διαφορά και σε μένα αλλά και στους φίλους μου, που τους ακούσαμε παρέα .
Τώρα όσο για την παροχή της πρίζας που γράφει ο Σάκης ( Sakisr ), δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται κάτι ιδιαίτερο για τα 350W (ένταση ρεύματος καταν. ~= 1,5 -2 Α)της κατανάλωσης, την οποία λέει η Behringer. Φιλικά η άποψή μου.

Βέβαια για τα λεφτά του,θεωρώ ότι μάλλον είναι και αυτός, ένα <<τίμιο>> πάνω από όλα μηχάνημα, όπως άλλωστε και πάρα πολλά από τα μηχανήματα της συγκεκριμένης εταιρίας.

Εγώ πάντως στα λεφτά αυτά,θα προτιμούσα κάποιον άλλον ενισχυτή όπως για παράδειγμα : 

http://www.thomann.de/gr/qsc_gx_3.htm

http://www.thomann.de/gr/qsc_gx_5.htm ( τον έχω ακούσει να παίζει σε πάρτι,σε εξωτερικό μεγάλο σχετικά χώρο, οδηγώντας  4 ηχεία electro-voice SX300 σαν δορυφόρους και έπαιζε καλά)

http://www.thomann.de/gr/crown_xls_1000.htm

http://www.thomann.de/gr/crown_xls_1500.htm   (αυτός κοστίζει βέβαια λίγο παραπάνω) 

κ.λ.π.

----------


## PCMan

Άρα μάπα το καρπούζι. Μου άρεσε το dsp και ότι είναι class d με παλμοτροφοδοτικό.
Κοιτάξτε τι ζητάω. Έχω έναν ΤΑ1050 τον οποίο και θα πουλήσω και θέλω κάτι μεγαλύτερο γιατί απ ότι κατάλαβα, δεν είναι 350Wrms που γράφει αλλά λιγότερο.

Αφού στράβωσε η δουλειά, να κοιτάξουμε και άλλους ενισχυτές. Θέλω 400-500Wrms στα 8Ω, να μπορεί να κατεβαίνει μέχρι τα 2Ω και να μην έχω προβλήματα. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα τον αφήνω να κλιπάρει.

http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_epq2000_b_stock.htm
http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_epx3000_b_stock.htm
http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_epx4000.htm
http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_ep4000_europower.htm

Τι να προτιμήσω? Πείτε και εσείς τίποτα σε αυτή την τιμή

Θα παίζει μια στο τόσο όλα τα ήδη μουσικής, μπορεί να παίξει και ζωντανή μουσική καμια φορά όμως. Με λίγα λόγια πιο πολύ για πάρτι τον θέλω

----------


## spiroscfu

> αν το καταλαβαίνω καλά, εννοεί πως οι μετρήσεις είναι στο 1/8 της αναγραφόμενης ισχύς του



διόρθωση ορθογραφίας


Υγ.
Για ασφάλεια αναφέρει 6,3Α

----------


## Phatt

Σηφη δεν αντιλεγω οτι εχει σημασια, απλα το ειπα για να μην χαθει η αρχικη ερωτηση που κοιταζοντας την απορησα και εγω...Σαφως ολοι οι ενισχυτες δεν ειναι για ολες τις δουλειες και τα ειπες πολυ ωραια τα γραμματα.

Δεδομενων των λεγομενων του Σπυρου, εχουμε και λεμε.Τα W δεν ειναι RMS γιατι πολυ απλα το γραφει επανω(Maximum Output Power).Οποτε παιρνουμε ως δεδομενο οτι τα W που μπορει να δωσει σε εργο ο ενισχυτης συνεχομενα για αρκετη ωρα, στα 2Ω, ειναι 1075, ενω την ιδια στιγμη τα WRMS καταναλωσης ειναι 1980.Σε καθε περιπτωση τα W αποδοσης βγαινουν παραπανω απο τα W καταναλωσης, πραγμα ανεφικτο, οποτε αν εχει καποιος καμια ιδεα για αυτο...
Επισης να σημειωσω για την πριζα που λεει ο Σακης εχει δικιο γιατι η καταναλωση θα παιζει ανετα μεχρι 2000W με κορυφες στα 2800W(βασει στοιχειων, παντα).

----------


## geostrom

Να το ξαναγράψω γιατί μάλλον κανείς δεν το διάβασε στο προηγούμενο μου post αναγράφω τα watt RMS του ενισχυτή σύμφωνα με το το proshure όχι το manual στην σελίδα 8 μπορείτε να δείτε τα watt RMS που δίνει η εταιρία και στην σελιδα 9 την κατανάλωση στο 1/8 της ισχύος του κάντε τώρα τα μαθηματικά να δείτε .

----------


## sakisr

> Άρα μάπα το καρπούζι. Μου άρεσε το dsp και ότι είναι class d με παλμοτροφοδοτικό.
> Κοιτάξτε τι ζητάω. Έχω έναν ΤΑ1050 τον οποίο και θα πουλήσω και θέλω κάτι μεγαλύτερο γιατί απ ότι κατάλαβα, δεν είναι 350Wrms που γράφει αλλά λιγότερο.
> 
> Αφού στράβωσε η δουλειά, να κοιτάξουμε και άλλους ενισχυτές. Θέλω 400-500Wrms στα 8Ω, να μπορεί να κατεβαίνει μέχρι τα 2Ω και να μην έχω προβλήματα. Εννοείται ότι δεν θα τον αφήνω να κλιπάρει.
> 
> http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_epq2000_b_stock.htm
> http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_epx3000_b_stock.htm
> http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_epx4000.htm
> http://www.thomann.de/gr/behringer_ep4000_europower.htm
> ...




Να πω την αληθεια και 'γω γι' αυτα τα μοντελα ενδιαφερομαι, πιο πολυ γιατι εχουν crossover και θα μπορω να παιζω ανετα σε δουλειες τα subwoofer και τους δορυφορους, χωρις να κουβαλαω τη μεγαλη μου κονσολα.Αυτη η σειρα ειναι λιγο βαρια τα μηχανηματα (περιπου 10 κιλα) αλλα εχει παιξει πολυ και ειναι δοκιμασμενα.Θα τα προτεινα ανεπιφυλακτα.
Αυτη τη περιοδο εχω τους ALTO Mistral 4000 που ειναι παρα πολυ καλοι και αξιοπιστοι αλλα δεν εχουν crossover και ειναι 20+ κιλα ο καθενας.
Επισης δοκιμασμενος και πολυ καλος συμφωνα με φιλο ΡΑτζη ειναι και αυτος http://www.thomann.de/gr/the_tamp_tsa_4700.htm

----------


## Phatt

> Να το ξαναγράψω γιατί μάλλον κανείς δεν το διάβασε στο προηγούμενο μου post αναγράφω τα watt RMS του ενισχυτή σύμφωνα με το το proshure όχι το manual στην σελίδα 8 μπορείτε να δείτε τα watt RMS που δίνει η εταιρία και στην σελιδα 9 την κατανάλωση στο 1/8 της ισχύος του κάντε τώρα τα μαθηματικά να δείτε .



Γιωργο αν καταλαβα καλα και αναφερεσαι σε μενα, ενημερωνω οτι οι υπολογισμοι μου εγιναν βασει αυτων που ειπες, και αν εχω κανει καπου λαθος, θα ηθελα να μου το πεις, επειδη ειναι πολυ πιθανο, δεν ειμαι και κανενας φωστηρας στα μαθηματικα...

----------


## spiroscfu

Παναγιώτη στα 2Ω βγάζει 1040W(rms) ανά κανάλι και καταναλώνει 350W και για τα δύο κανάλια ΑΛΛΑ στο 1/8 της ισχύς του,
άρα τα 350 watt τα καταναλώνει αποδίδοντας (1040*(1/8.)*2= 260W(rms) και εκεί έχει power factor ίσο με (260/350)*100=75%

----------


## Phatt

Το σκεπτικο μας ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο, απλα εγω εκανα το εξης.Υπολογισα τα 2800W@2Ω καταναλωσης οτι ειναι WMAX και οχι WRMS.

----------


## sakisr

Παιδια μη τρωγεσται να βρειτε τι και πως.Οταν η Behringer παρουσιασε τη σειρα Inuke στο ΝΑΜΜ το 2011 και το 20012 εγινε χαμος και προκαλεσε αισθηση σε ολους τους επισκεπτες αλλα και στους υπολοιπους εκθετες γιατι παρουσιασε κατι τοσο ελαφρυ. δυνατο και συναμα φτηνο.Πιστευω οτι παρα τις καποιες ατελειες (φυσικο σε κατι τοσο καινουριο) οπως ηδη εχει συμβει τα μηχανηματα της σειρας Inuke εχουν αναβαθμιστει και στο μελλον θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα και θα παιζουν απροβληματιστα.
Το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα στα ΡΑ μηχανηματα δεν ειναι η τιμη και η ποιοτητα αλλα το ποσο ξερει ο εκαστοτε χρηστης τις δυνατοτητες και τα ορια του καθε μηχανηματος.Η πειρα μου στα χρονια που ειμαι στους δρομους κουβαλωντας μηχανηματα αυτο μου διδαξε και πιστευω να συμφωνειτε.Δειτε τα σχετικα videos.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDhLQNXGHng
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQDWs8al9eg

----------


## spiroscfu

Σάκη φυσικά και δεν τρωγόμαστε (τουλάχιστον ακόμη  :Biggrin: ) 

Παναγιώτη λογικά η ισχύ που αναφέρει σαν κατανάλωση είναι rms άρα θα πρέπει να κάνεις τους υπολογισμούς σου με την ανάλογη rms έξοδο


Υγ.
Αλλά και πάλι είναι λίγο μπέρδεμα (α ρε behringer) έχει 6,3Α ασφάλεια άρα 230*6,3= 1450W κατανάλωση max.


Υγ2.
Λέτε να λύσουμε το ενεργειακό πρόβλημα του πλανήτη με αυτούς ??

----------


## geostrom

Όχι Παναγιώτη δεν αναφέρομαι σε εσένα προσωπικά απλά βλέπω και συνεχίζουμε να μιλάμε για τα max watt και να ψάχνουμε τα RMS ενώ τα έχω γράψει και μου φάνηκε παράξενο , ακόμα να ξέρετε ότι η behringer είναι πολύ καλή εταιρία σε σχέση τιμής απόδοσης , βέβαια καλύτερα θα προτιμούσα την crown η την qsc αν το επιτρέπει η τιμή.

----------


## Phatt

Εγω καμια προθεση για τριβη δεν εχω με κανεναν, απλα προσπαθω να κατανοησω.Τις αποριες που εχει σημερα ο PCman, αυριο μπορει να τις εχω εγω.Εχω δυο μεγαλα προϊοντα της εταιριας, ενα ζευγαρι ηχεια μονιτορ και εναν ενισχυτη PA, καθως και αλλα μικροτερα, και ειναι οντως τιμια εταιρια.Μαλιστα μολις ειχε πρωτοβγει, την ειδα σαν σωτηρια στον χωρο.Τελοσπαντων, νομιζω οτι τελικα το συγκεκριμενο θεμα ειναι αρκετα μπερδεμενο, και θα το αφησω εδω.Ακομη δεν εχω καταλαβει για ποιο λογο γινεται, αν και φανταζομαι οτι ειναι διαφημιστικο κολπακι...

----------


## d.antonis

την εχω πατησει κι εγω με ενισχυτη alto D3 που ελεγε περιτρανα στην προσοψη 2x750 Wattαρες πλην ομως σε εργαστηριακο περιβαλλον στο 1khz για 5 sec.Μπερδεψαν το εργαστηριο με την πραγματικη ζωη. Μεσα ειχε ενα module της powersoft καλο μεν αλλα το πολυ 2x250 watt μακραν λιγοτερα απο της προσοψεως.Αυτα.....

----------


## ezizu

Παιδιά είναι τα γνωστά κόλπα εντυπωσιασμού (και παραπλάνησης κατ' επέκταση), του απλού - μη σχετικού με το αντικείμενο- καταναλωτή . 
Μερικές εταιρίες PA ηχητικών  μηχανημάτων,εσκεμμένα αναφέρουν αυτά τα <<βαρβάτα>> Watt εξόδου ,που στις περισσότερες περιπτώσεις, δεν έχουν καμία σχέση με Wrms και αν το ψάξει κανείς πιο καλά το πράγμα ,ανακαλύπτει  ότι αναφέρονται σε μουσικά Watt ,όπου η κάθε εταιρία έχει την δική της << ισοτιμία >> με τα Wrms.
Aν πάλι ,όντως  αναφέρονται σε Wrms ( όπως π.χ. στον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτή για τον οποίο συζητάμε), δεν λένε (πάλι εσκεμμένα πιστεύω) άλλα χαρακτηριστικά ,όπως π.χ. με τι ποσοστό παραμόρφωσης παρέχουν αυτά τα Wrms στην έξοδό τους κ.ο.κ.
Ας μην αναφερθώ και στο ότι δεν υπάρχει καμία άλλη λογική (πέρα νομίζω της αρχικής παραπλάνησης αυτού που το διαβάζει ), όταν η εταιρία αναφέρει στο ταμπελάκι του ενισχυτή την  ισχύ κατανάλωσης,αλλά στο 1/8 της max ισχύος του ενισχυτή, χωρίς βέβαια αυτό να αναφέρεται πουθενά,πέρα από το manual.
Το ίδιο γίνεται μερικώς και στο hi-fi, αλλά κατά κόρων στο car-audio , οπού εκεί πια,έχει ξεφύγει τελείως το πράγμα. 

Παρεμπιπτόντως Νίκο ,αν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει απόλυτα το ενεργό crossover και δεν σε ενοχλεί το βάρος,θα σου πρότεινα τον EP4000.
 Έχω πολύ καλές εντυπώσεις από το μικρότερο αδερφάκι του (της ίδιας σειράς) EP2500.
Τίμιος ενισχυτής,με καλό ήχο και γκάζια,αξιόπιστος και με καλή τιμή. 
Η άποψή μου φιλικά.

----------


## spiroscfu

> Παιδιά είναι τα γνωστά κόλπα εντυπωσιασμού (και παραπλάνησης κατ' επέκταση), του απλού - *μη σχετικού με το αντικείμενο*- καταναλωτή .



Και όχι μόνο !!

Αν προσπαθήσεις να το καταλάβεις δεν σου βγαίνει ΑΛΛΑ αυτοί κάπως το βγάζουν, τώρα πως είναι άλλο θέμα 
(μάλλον με τύπους φτιαγμένους από αυτούς ή για αυτούς)

----------


## Phatt

Εγω εχω τον ακομη πιο μικρο EP1500 και ειναι τιμιοτατο μηχανακι, και τα εντερα του ειναι αξιολογα.

----------


## PCMan

Προς το παρών δεν με ενδιαφέρει το crossover, στο μέλλον όμως μπορεί.
Εγώ έλεγα για τον EPX4000. Γράφει 870Wrms στα 4Ω ενώ ένας που τον μέτρησε λέει ότι βγάζει 730Wrms. Στα 8Ω γράφει 530Wrms αλλά τα πραγματικά του δεν τα ξέρουμε. Ας είναι κοντά στα 450, παραπάνω δε νομίζω.
Η τιμή του EPX4000 και EP4000 είναι ακριβώς η ίδια.
Νομίζω ότι είναι ακριβώς οι ίδιοι. Και οι δύο απ ότι διαβάζω είναι class H. Τα έντερα τους βέβαια είναι διαφορετικά. Το πιο βασικό που βλέπω είναι οτι ο EPX έχει παλμοτροφοδοτικό.
20120130_173810.jpg P1000991.jpg

Γιατί προτιμάς τον EP και όχι τον EPX?

----------


## Panοs

αν και λιγο αργα αλλα δεν πειραζει...
αν θεσ να τον μεταφερεισ συνεχεια ειναι καλυτεροσ ο epx διοτη εχει παλμοτροφοδοτικο και ειναι ποιο ελαφρης...
αν δεν σε ενδιαφερει το βαροσ ομωσ καλυτερα ο ep..
τα πλεονεκτηματα του εναντι του ep ειναο το οτι εχει μ/σ αντι για παλμοτροφοδοτικο..
αυτο ειναι πλεονεκτημα διοτη θα ειναι ποιο "γρηγοροσ"
ο μ/τ μολισ του ζητησεισ αμπερ στα δηνει κατευθειαν ενο το παλμοτροφοδοτικο αργει λιγο....

επησεις προσοπηκη μου αποπση ειναι το οτι οσο ληγοτερα ηλεκτρονικα τοσο το καλυτερο....
το μαλμοτροφοδοτικο μπορει και ν ακαει ενο ο μ/τ τι θα παθει???

----------


## sakisr

Παιδια μη μπερδευεστε με τα τροφοδοτικα.Ο ΕΡΧ με το παλμοτροφοδοτικο ειναι πιο καλος για να παιξει subwoofer γιατι το παλμοτροφοδοτικο δινει πιο πολυ ρευμα οταν ζητηθει.Ο ΕΡ ειναι καλυτερος για fullrange ηχεια γιατι ο μετασχηματιστης ενδεχομενως να ζοριστει.Φυσικα ολα αυτα ειναι θεωρια σε ακραιες καταστασεις λειτουργιας.Δουλευω οκτω χρονια τον Alto Mistral 4000 και δε με εχει αφησει σε καμμια δουλεια και σε καμμια παραλλαγη στησιματος.Αν ξερεις τα ορια του μηχανηματος και το σεβαστεις δε θα σε αφησει ποτε παραπονεμενο.Φυσικα ειμαι της φιλοσοφιας των πολλων βαττ στο μηχανημα ασχετως ηχειων για να ειμαι σιγουρος πως οταν χρειαστει το μηχανημα δε θα ''κρεμασει''.

----------


## PCMan

Εγώ ξέρω ότι με παλμοτροφοδοτικό είναι πιό αργός λόγω του ότι δίνει ρέυμα όταν του ζητηθεί. Στο διάστημα αυτό όμως υπάρχει μια καθυστέρηση. Τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα στις χαμηλές συχνότητες, άρα δεν κάνει για sub. 

Τεσπα, δε θα παίζει ορχήστρα ούτε θα υπάρχουν κριτές.
Το βάρος δε με πειράζει.

Κλίνω προς τον EP4000, τι λέτε?

----------


## sakisr

Παρτον και δε θα σε αφησει παραπονεμενο.Μονο να θυμασαι.Τα βαττ ειναι πολλα και θελει προσοχη μην αρχισεις να καις ηχεια.





> Εγώ ξέρω ότι με παλμοτροφοδοτικό είναι πιό αργός λόγω του ότι δίνει ρέυμα όταν του ζητηθεί.



Κι εγω ετσι νομιζα αλλα ακουσα τελικο με παλμοτροφοδοτικο να παιζει sub και επαθα ζημια.Φυσικα κι εδω οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις.......

----------


## PCMan

> Κι εγω ετσι νομιζα αλλα ακουσα τελικο με παλμοτροφοδοτικο να παιζει sub και επαθα ζημια.Φυσικα κι εδω οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις.......



Δες λίγο αυτό εκεί που συγκρίνει με παλμοτροφοδοτικό και χωρίς.

----------


## Panοs

βασικά ολα αυτα ειναι θεωρητικά και πιστεύω λιγο τραβηγμένα...
δεν νομιζω να καταλαβει ο κοσμοσ σε ενα live οτι ο ενισχυτής σου ειναι λιγο "αργος" και να εχει πρόβλημα.... :Wink:

----------


## ezizu

Για μένα το θέμα στην σύγκριση μεταξύ δυο παρόμοιων επαγγελματικών  ενισχυτών , με κλασικό τροφοδοτικό ο ένας και με  παλμοτροφοδοτικό ο άλλος, έχει ως εξής:
Το βασικό πλεονέκτημα του ενισχυτή με παλμοτροφοδοτικό , είναι ότι έχει λιγότερο βάρος ,από τον ενισχυτή που έχει κλασικό τροφοδοτικό με μ/τ,άρα ευκολία μεταφοράς.
Αν όμως ο ενισχυτής τοποθετηθεί και λειτουργεί κάπου μόνιμα δεν νομίζω ότι το βάρος, στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση, είναι ένα σοβαρό πλεονέκτημα.
'Όσο αφορά το πως παίζει (π.χ. τον αν είναι πιο αργός κ.λ.π.) ο ένας ενισχυτής σε σχέση με τον  άλλο , σίγουρα ο κόσμος, σε ένα πάρτι για παράδειγμα, δεν θα καταλάβει τίποτα ( ή έστω μπορεί κάποιοι ,ελάχιστοι, να αντιληφθούν κάτι στον ήχο, που ίσως τους χαλάει και σίγουρα πολύ λιγότεροι να ξέρουν και να μπορούν να εξηγήσουν τι είναι αυτό).
Η επιφύλαξη η δικιά μου είναι,στο πόσο αξιοπιστία και αντοχή στο χρόνο,βασικά, μπορεί να έχει το παλμοτροφοδοτικό ενός  ενισχυτή και ιδιαίοτερα αυτής της κατηγορίας τιμής,σε σχέση πάντα με έναν ενισχυτή  με κλασικό τροφοδοτικό με μ/τ, καθώς είναι γνωστό ότι τα εξαρτήματα ενός παλμοτροφοδοτικού (και ιδιαίτερα οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές )πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλής ποιότητας , με χαμηλό esr κ.λ.π.
Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σε αυτή την κατηγορία τιμής,λόγω της ποιότητας των εξαρτημάτων που χρησιμοποιούνται γενικά από τις εταιρίες κατασκευής , ένας ενισχυτής με παλμοτροφοδοτικό,σίγουρα θα βγάλει ζημιά στο τροφοδοτικό γρηγορότερα, από έναν ενισχυτή με κλασικό τροφοδοτικό.
Άρα, αν το ζητούμενο σε ένα ενισχυτή είναι,πέρα από όλα τα άλλα και η αντοχή στο χρόνο, το κλασικό τροφοδοτικό νομίζω έχει πλεονέκτημα .
Εγώ προσωπικά θα προτιμούσα ενισχυτή με κλασικό τροφοδοτικό και στην θέση σου, αν επέλεγα μεταξύ των δύο ενισχυτών,(του EPX4000 και  του EP4000), εγώ θα επέλεγα τον EP4000.
Η άποψη μου φιλικά.

----------


## PCMan

Ωραιά. Το μόνο πράγμα που δεν μ'αρέσει όμως είναι η πρόσοψη του.. Αν ήταν μέσα στο κουτί του EPX καλά θα ήταν

----------


## Panοs

όντως ο epx ειναι ποιο κουκλί αλλα αφου δεν  τον θεσ για σαλόνι no problem... :Mr. Green:

----------


## sakisr

> Εγώ πιστεύω ότι σε αυτή την κατηγορία τιμής,λόγω της ποιότητας των εξαρτημάτων που χρησιμοποιούνται γενικά από τις εταιρίες κατασκευής , ένας ενισχυτής με παλμοτροφοδοτικό,σίγουρα θα βγάλει ζημιά στο τροφοδοτικό γρηγορότερα, από έναν ενισχυτή με κλασικό τροφοδοτικό



Γι αυτο εγραψα πιο πανω πως οτι πληρωσεις παιρνεις......Πριν κανα μηνα επαιξα με Lab Gruppen.Τι να λεμε.....Αγγιζει την τελειοτητα και απο ηχο και απο τιμη....Αντε μετα παρε Inuke.

----------

